# Prozessverwaltung



## Pick (7. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich muss demnächst ne fiese Unix Klausur schreiben und häng beim Lernen grad an einer Aufgabe fest. Ich hab zwar eine Vermutung, aber bringen tut das auch nicht viel, da ich nicht genau weiss was abläuft. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen  



```
Beschreiben sie was intern in einer Shell, z.B: der Bash und dem UNIX-Betriebssystemkern abläuft, wenn folgendes Kommando ausgeführt wird: 

cat `find . -name '*.html' -print `| grep -i '<title>' > titles.
```


Also mein Ansatz wäre: 
das grep und find und cat dürften parallel ablaufen, wegen der Pipe 

also: 
1.) wait cat 
2.)exec cat 
3.)wait find 
4.)exec find 
5.)wait grep 
6.)exec grep 
7.)exit grep 
8.)exit find 
9.)exit wait 


stimmt das so oder hab ich was wesentliches übersehen? 


danke && gruß


----------



## ShadowFire (8. Februar 2005)

die aufgabenstellung sagt auch, dass du beschreiben sollst, was die shell noch macht.
dazu gehört, dass die ausgabe von find nach zeilen durchforstet wird, die <title> enthalten und die ergebnisse werden in die datei titles geschrieben.

kleiner tip:
wenn du den befehl tracen würdest

strace cat `find . -name '*.html' -print `| grep -i '<title>' > titles

würdest du genau sehen, was abgeht


----------



## ShadowFire (8. Februar 2005)

**sorry... hab mist gebaut 


die aufgabenstellung sagt auch, dass du beschreiben sollst, was die shell noch macht.
dazu gehört, dass die ausgabe von find nach zeilen durchforstet wird, die <title> enthalten und die ergebnisse werden in die datei titles geschrieben.

kleiner tip:
wenn du den befehl tracen würdest


```
strace cat `find . -name '*.html' -print `| grep -i '<title>' > titles
```
würdest du genau sehen, was abgeht


----------



## ShadowFire (8. Februar 2005)

**sorry... hab mist gebaut 


die aufgabenstellung sagt auch, dass du beschreiben sollst, was die shell noch macht.
dazu gehört, dass die ausgabe von find nach zeilen durchforstet wird, die <title> enthalten und die ergebnisse werden in die datei titles geschrieben.

kleiner tip:
wenn du den befehl tracen würdest


```
strace cat `find . -name '*.html' -print `| grep -i '<title>' > titles
```
würdest du genau sehen, was abgeht


----------



## ShadowFire (8. Februar 2005)

Damit's wieder geht: </TITLE>


----------

